# Best Repeating Pellet Rifle for Squirrels



## Mystic

I have been reading the posts on different types of repeating pellet rifles and I still am not certain what type or model would be best for killing squirrels and maybe even a possum or raccoon. I thought that a CO2 repeater would be the one to get, but I see where some of you don't really like them due to the loss of power in cooler weather. I live in the deep south (South Alabama) so it doesn't get that cold much, but I still would like to get a rifle that I can depend on to kill the squirrels, not hurt them. I can spend what I need to spend. If any of you could help me decide which type and then a good brand and model, I would really appreciate it.

TIA


----------



## blowgunner62

Sounds like you need a Benjamin Marauder in .22 or .25 caliber.

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/Benjamin-Ma ... ifle.shtml


----------



## Mystic

That looks like a nice gun.

Thanks.


----------



## zzyzx

Take a look at the FX Revolution if you have unlimited funds. If you are like most of us the Benjamin Marauder already referenced is a good rifle, not too expensive and can be filled easily with the Benjamin pump. I have used one for the .177 marauder I have and it worked just fine. I have also filled my Evanix Blizzard .22 with it, worked just fine. That said I have a Hill pump I prefer. Mainly because it is a bit beefier in build.

If you want a spring powered rifle the field is wide open. Many choices in all price ranges. My choice(from experience) would be an RWS Model 48 side cocking air rifle. It is single shot and works well. Mine is about 25 years old and has the benefit of a turbo tune in the past couple of years. Before that it was just fine. Now it is even better, smoother and even more of a pleasure to shoot. I also have a really nice Campesseco Tech Force 89. Stacks up very well against the two RWS 350 magnums I have and if I had to choose between them and the TF89 I would keep the tech force. Get one for under $150, do a major tune job immediately and put a good scope on it and you have one sweet air rifle.

One nice thing about many of the better rifles is that you won't lose much if you decide you don't like one as resale values on many of the better and more popular rifles is decent.


----------



## Mystic

Thanks for the information and taking the time for me. I have decided to go with the Air Arms S410 and a Hawke 4-16 x 50 scope. I think this rifle will do everything that I would want it to. The ones you suggested look nice too. After I have used it for a while, I will let you know how it is going. Thank you again.


----------



## zzyzx

I think you will absolutely love the Air Arms 410. One beautiful and nice shooting rifle.


----------



## BUTCHER45

Mystic said:


> Thanks for the information and taking the time for me. I have decided to go with the Air Arms S410 and a Hawke 4-16 x 50 scope. I think this rifle will do everything that I would want it to. The ones you suggested look nice too. After I have used it for a while, I will let you know how it is going. Thank you again.


One fine air rifle right there.


----------



## zzyzx

Has been awhile. How is the Air Arms 410 treating you?

Let us know how it is working out and if you are glad for the purchase.


----------



## Mystic

zzyzx said:


> Has been awhile. How is the Air Arms 410 treating you?
> 
> Let us know how it is working out and if you are glad for the purchase.


I didn't get my rifle until a last week for several different reasons and I actually ended up getting the S510 Walnut Extra FAC .22 cal instead of the S410. I don't have anything to compare this rifle to, but I love it. It is really accurate and I love the scope too. I ended up with the Hawke 4-16x50 Eclipse Side Focus. The gun seemed a little heavy when I first picked it up, but I've gotten used to it. I am really glad that I selected this gun. After a few practice shots, I felt very confident with the gun. I have never hunted with a rifle before, let alone a rife with a scope and I had 12 of the little pests within a hour and a half. The longest shot was about 55 yards and moving. I think I am going to be very happy with my purchase. I think I am going to enjoy target shooting too. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## zzyzx

Glad to hear things are working out with the new air rifle. One very nice thing about these finer quality air rifles is that shot placement is better with them. You don't have the power of a regular .22 rifle so shot placement is a must. Accuracy with fine air rifles beats .22 powder burners most of the time. After more shooting you will probably improve even more. A bit of practice helps and doing so at various distances to get familiar with scope sighting helps a lot.

Best of luck. Winter is coming so maybe you can pratice on icesickles?


----------



## wized65

Gamo Silent Cat Air Rifle







Reviews and the priceis quite good.
"The GAMO Silent Cat Air Rifle with 4X32 Scope, Mounts and PBA Ammunition will change the way you think about hunting with air guns. This high-powered adult air gun is ideal for small game hunting and pest control. The non-removable noise dampener reduces noise by up to 52%. The velocity is an impressive 1,200 feet per second with PBA ammunition or 1,000 feet per second with 0.177 caliber match-grade lead bullets. Made of durable all-weather black synthetic stock, you can take this tough, single shot air rifle out in any kind of weather. It also has a ventilated rubber pad for recoil absorption. It features a manual trigger safety and automatic cocking safety system and has a base for mounting the 4x32 rifle scope. "


----------

